# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (28. November 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 02/2015 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. Januar 2015 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2015 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 02/2015 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 02/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2015)

*Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*

Da noch kein Sammelthread besteht, kann der Thread nach der Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub mit dem Sammelthread zusammengefügt werden. 

Ich hätte einen kleine Anregung (keine Kritik) an dem Artikel zum 400-€-PC. Da ich auch gerade dabei war einen solchen PC für einen Freund zusammenzustellen, hätte/habe ich ein paar Dinge anders gemacht als im Artikel beschrieben.

Ganz klar hätte ich nicht mehr auf die veraltete AM3+-Plattform zurückgegriffen, da für die FM2+ entsprechende Alternativen vorhanden sind (gilt nur für den 400-€-PC). Als Fazit des im Heft vorgestellten 400-€-PCs kann man eigentlich nur festhalten, dass man keine Grafikkarten mit lediglich 1 GByte GDDR5-Speicher kaufen sollte. Entweder spart man an anderer Stelle oder geht eben geringfügig über sein Budget hinaus. Mein Favorit wäre daher ein System mit einer Radeon R7 260X mit 2 GByte GDDR5-Speicher, gepaart mit einer FM2+-Plattform gewesen. Eine Netzteil-Diskussion erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle. Das kann man am Ende machen wie man will.

AMD Athlon X4 860K BE | 65,93 € |AMD Athlon X4 860K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD860KXBJABOX)
Asrock FM2A78M-HD+ | 45,98 € | ASRock FM2A78M-HD+ (90-MXGT30-A0UAYZ)
HIS Radeon R7 260X iCooler 2 GByte | 104,94 € | HIS Radeon R7 260X iCooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H260XFN2GD)
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x 4 GByte | 62,48 € | Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
Bitfenix Neos Schwarz | 34,93 € | BitFenix Neos schwarz (BFC-NEO-100-KKXSK-RP)
Be Quiet Pure Power L8 300 Watt | 37,53 € | http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html
Samsung Sh-224DB schwarz | 11,63 € | http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html
CPU-Kühler Boxed | 0,00 € | http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-300w-atx-2-4-bn220-a960670.html
Seagate Barracuda 1 TByte | 47,32 € | http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html
Versand | 6 Euro

SUMME: 410,76 € ohne Versand und Betriebssystem (wie im Artikel auch weggelassen)

Die Preise stammen jeweils von Hardwareversand.de. Der PC kostet lediglich 5,76 € mehr (Stand jetzt. Liegt im Bereich der Preisschwankungen) als die PCGH-Konfiguration, bietet aber wesentlich mehr Spieleleistung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*

Heya,

beim 400-Euro-PC mussten wir in der Tat einige Kompromisse eingehen, um wirklich im Preisrahmen zu bleiben. Natürlich handelt es sich dabei nur um ein Beispiel. Dieses soll auch auf die Problematik eingehen, die sich durch nur 1 GiB Grafikspeicher ergibt (unter anderen), die Wahl fiel also nicht unabsichtlich auf diese Teile. Ich habe den Text nicht im Kopf, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, raten wir in aller Deutlichkeit zur 500-Euro-Konfiguration - nicht nur, weil die Grafikkarte doppelt so viel Speicher besitzt, sondern weil der recht geringe Aufpreis ein generell deutlich stärkeres System ermöglicht. Die Ergebnisse zeigen das recht plakativ. Deine Konfiguration ist gut, sprengt das (zugegeben recht "synthetische") Budget jedoch.

Beste Grüße,
Raff

PS: Frohes, nun altes Jahr 2015.


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*

Netzteiltest auf Seite 74. In der Tabelle vom BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W CM steht unten im Fazit ein Minuspunkt:

(Sehr) leise mit aktiver Kühlung


Sollte doch sicher ein Pluspunkt sein , oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> beim 400-Euro-PC mussten wir in der Tat einige Kompromisse eingehen, um wirklich im Preisrahmen zu bleiben. Natürlich handelt es sich dabei nur um ein Beispiel. Dieses soll auch auf die Problematik eingehen, die sich durch nur 1 GiB Grafikspeicher ergibt (unter anderen), die Wahl fiel also nicht unabsichtlich auf diese Teile. Ich habe den Text nicht im Kopf, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, raten wir in aller Deutlichkeit zur 500-Euro-Konfiguration - nicht nur, weil die Grafikkarte doppelt so viel Speicher besitzt, sondern weil der recht geringe Aufpreis ein generell deutlich stärkeres System ermöglicht. Die Ergebnisse zeigen das recht plakativ. Deine Konfiguration ist gut, sprengt das (zugegeben recht "synthetische") Budget jedoch.



Der PCGH-400-Euro-PC kostet auch 405 €. Vor ein paar Tagen hat die oben stehende Konfiguration auch noch 405 € gekostet. Dann wurde plötzlich die Grafikkarte beim ausgewählten Händler 5 € teurer. So gesehen sehe ich die Konfiguration im Preisrahmen. Aber Schwamm drüber.

Betrachtet man die Titelseite des Hefts, wird dem Leser nicht klar, dass eine Untersuchung der Spieletauglichkeit im Fokus steht. Auf den ersten Blick wird der Artikel die Leser ansprechen, die für 400 € einen voll empfehlenswerten Spielerechner präsentiert bekommen wollen. Ziel hätte es daher eher sein müssen, neben den Schwachstellen auch eine Optimalkonfiguration vorzustellen. Im Artikel wurden ja schon Verweise auf Systeme mit lediglich einer APU und einer Grafikkarte mit 2 GByte DDR3-Speicher gegeben. In diesem Sinne hätte es jedoch in gleicher Art einen Verweis auf Grafikkarten mit 1 GByte GDDR5 geben müssen und mit dem Fazit, dass diese nicht (mehr) in einen Spielerechner gehören. Auch nicht in einen mit dem Budget von 400 €.

Um die Sachlage zu verdeutlichen wäre auch ein Benchmark nützlich gewesen, der mit der ansonsten gleichen Konfiguration nur die Unterschiede in der Grafikkartenauswahl verdeutlicht:

- APU
- 2 GByte DDR3
- 1 GByte GDDR5
- 2 GByte GDDR5

Mit dem Athlon X4 840K hätte man es sich besonders leicht machen können, denn der ist nichts anderes als ein A10-7850K ohne Grafikeinheit. Man hätte den für spätere Tests nicht mal wechseln müssen. 

Die restlichen Benchmarks wären dann mit der Konfig einer Radeon R7 260X durchgeführt worden. Natürlich ist eine Konfiguration mit einem 25 % höheren Budget überlegen. Der 400€-PC wäre aber empfehlenswert gewesen und man hätte dennoch auf die Problematik mit Grafikkarten mit 1 GByte GDDR5-Speicher hinweisen können. So hat man zwar den Hinweis (in aller Deutlichkeit), aber keine wirkliche 400€-Konfiguration, die empfehlenswert ist.

Abschließend hätte ich dann vermutlich noch den 500€-PC geändert, um erneut einen respektablen Abstand wiederherstellen zu können. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich soweit gegangen die restlichen Komponenten gleich zu lassen und nur Grafikkarte und Netzteil auszuwechseln. Wenn man dieses Cooler Master Netzteil verwendet, kann man sogar die vollen 100 € in eine stärkere Grafikkarte (mit 3 GByte Speicher!) investieren. Denn ich hätte mich daran orientiert möglichst oft und lange eine Full-HD-Auflösung mit der Konfig anpeilen zu können (vielleicht auch mit VSR). Obwohl die gleiche CPU mit vier Kernen verwendet wird, hätten wir uns wohl überwiegend am GPU-Limit bewegt, weswegen der Wechsel zum Sechskerner meiner Meinung nach verschenktes Potenzial ist. 

Beim 500€-PC hätte ich also noch folgendes ergänzt:

- Cooler Master B500
- MSI Radeon R9 280 3 GByte GDDR5-Sppeicher | 187,14 € | MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R)

10 € wären übrig gewesen, die man in ein etwas besser ausgestattetes Mainboard, einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler oder ein anderes Netzteil hätte investieren können.

Wenn dann noch Heftseiten und Zeit vorhanden gewesen wäre, hätte ich noch einen kurzen Vergleichsbenchmark mit einer Sechskern-Konfig und einer schwächeren Grafikkarte gemacht.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Januar 2015)

ich habe erst es bis Seite 50 im aktuellen Heft geschaft, was ich spontan sagen möchte, das ich den ausführlichen Artikel zu Grafikeinstellungen und Modi (DSR und Co) als sehr gelungen und hilfreich ansehe...danke, Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Januar 2015)

Bei der Konfiguration des 400-Euro-PCs darf man nicht vergessen, dass Preise in der PCGH-Ausgabe üblicherweise aufgerundet werden; bei Produkten bis 100 Euro auf die nächste 5er-Stelle, ab 100 Euro auf die nächste 10er-Stelle. Nach Möglichkeit soll das Produkt auch immer auf Lager sein. Damit möchten wir sicherstellen, dass ein Leser eine realistische Chance hat, ein Produkt zu einem angegebenen Preis zu erwerben, auch wenn sich mal der Lagerbestand bei einem Händler oder die Preissituation etwas ändert. Bei Anwendung dieser Rundungsregel kostet die Konfiguration von Pokerclock 435 Euro. Das sind 30 Euro mehr als die abgedruckte Konfiguration und entspricht fast der gesamten Preisdifferenz zwischen einer R7 250/1G und einer R7 260X/2G. Darauf, dass die Leistung der GPU als auch der knappe Grafikspeicher limitieren und nicht ideal sind, weisen wir im Artikel mehrfach an geeigneter Stelle hin. Die 500-Euro-Konfiguration zeigt schließlich auch zum Teil recht beeindruckend, was möglich ist, wenn man ein leistungsfähigeres Modell mit mehr Speicher verwendet.

Ob X4 860 BE/FM2+ oder FX-4300/AM3+ ist IMO etwas Geschmackssache. Die Vorzüge des X4 860 BE sind uns auf jeden Fall bekannt, nicht ohne Grund haben wir den Chip nach dem Preisrückgang im Oktober auch im Plattform-Special in Ausgabe 12/2014 als Empfehlung aufgeführt. Da der FX-4300 im CPU-Index aber in allen sechs Spiele- und vier Anwendungs-Benchmarks (oft nur knapp) vor dem X4 860 BE liegt, fiel die Wahl beim 400-Euro-System auf diese CPU. Ein wenig teurer kommt die AM3+-Lösung durch das Mainboard, allerdings bietet die Platine vier RAM-Slots, wodurch sich bei Bedarf später noch Arbeitsspeicher hinzustecken lässt und das verbaute Kit nicht ausgetauscht werden muss. Da sich die Kühlleistung der Gehäusebelüftung als auch des Boxed-Kühlers in Grenzen hält, ist die MOSFET-Kühlung sinnvoll im Sinne der Haltbarkeit, zumal bei den CPUs auch Overclocking zur Leistungssteigerung durchgeführt werden kann.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

					Die aktuelle PCGH 02/2015 ist ab 7. Januar im Handel. Kernthema: Spieletaugliche 400- & 500-Euro-PCs samt OC/Tuning. Dazu: Dauertest 4× Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, Vorschau AMD Carrizo & Intel Broadwell-U sowie 37 Seiten Tests & Markübersichten. Vollversion auf DVD-Plus: Die Siedler 7!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Januar 2015)

Gut, bei Anwendung des (mir bislang unbekannten) Systems zur Preisaufrundung komme ich über das Budget hinaus. Auch wenn ich jeweils den günstigsten Anbieter mit Lagerbestand aussuche, komme ich noch auf 415 €. Budget um 3,75 % überschritten. 

Nichtsdestotrotz käme ich für das 500€-Modell auf 505 € bei Anwendung des Systems und Auswahl der Händler, die Lagerbestand haben und am günstigsten (sowie keine Noname-Blender) sind. So gesehen hätte ich mir dann gewünscht auch einen Vergleich mit einer nochmals leistungsstärkeren 3-GByte-Grafikkarte gehabt zu haben. Möglich und sinnvoll wäre es bei der 500€-Version gewesen und hätte dem Artikel eine zusätzliche Informationsgrundlage für den Leser gegeben.

Mehr Slots und bessere MOSFET-Kühlung sind ein Argument. Aber nicht zwingend notwendig für einen Spiele-PC, dessen Spieleleistung out-of-the-box gemessen wird. Ein Upgrade auf die nächst bessere Grafikkarte wäre auch nicht durch Overclocking auf CPU-Seite kompensierbar gewesen. Mit dem Boxed-Kühler zu übertakten wäre auch etwas fehlgeleitet. Ein adäquater CPU-Kühler für das Übertakten hätte ebenso das Budget gesprengt. Die Option zu übertakten darf natürlich im Artikel nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Die Konsequenz wäre jedoch in beiden Fällen gewesen das Budget massiv zu überschreiten, aufgrund zusätzlicher/bessere Kühlung oder die CPU (auch nicht sonderlich lebenserweiternd) im eigenen Saft schmoren zu lassen. Die in der Umgebung liegenden Komponenten gleich mit.


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Heft hab ich schon fast durchgelesen, ist diesmal wirklich gut geworden.
Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit noch etwas mehr dazu schreiben in den Feedback Threads.


----------



## 442 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Günstige PCs für alle! Echt gutes Thema was ihr euch da rausgesucht habt!


----------



## phila_delphia (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Ja, das Heft ist sehr gelungen! Herzlichen Dank dafür.

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## bootzeit (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Jup fast perfekt Note 2 (+)


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Für 400€ einen kompletten spieletauglichen Rechner ohne Verwendung von Gebrauchtteilen zusammenzubauen ist ein permanenter Ritt auf Messers Schneide.
Auf der Prozessorseite hat man relativ wenig Probleme, da stehen mit einem FX4300 bzw. 6300 passende Recheneinheiten bereit.
Bei einer kleinen zusätzlichen Investition bei der Grafik kommt im Paket aber wesentlich mehr Spielspass auf, so das das mit Sicherheit gut investierte 50 Euronen sind.


----------



## DerDoofy (7. Januar 2015)

Die übliche Frage, wäre cool, wenn das künftig irgendwie deklariert werden könnte - ist das beiliegende Spiel ne Steam-Version? 

Danke und Gruß
Doofy


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2015)

@DerDoofy:
Das steht jedesmal in der Heft-Promo-News drin. Dieses Mal ist es Uplay.

@Pokerclock:
Damit es offizieller Canon wird:
So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> @Pokerclock:
> Damit es offizieller Canon wird:
> So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online



Danke. 

Dem Artikel schadet es nicht, wenn er mal ein Update bekommt. Frischer Screenshot, aktuelles Beispiel. Nach sieben Jahren durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## cHuuu (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Auf der Seite 31 steht im Artikel "Catalyst Omega 14.12: AMDs neuer "Wundertreiber"", dass der Grafik-Leistungsindex schnellst möglich aktualisiert wird. Ist der darüber stehende GPU-Leistungsindex schon aktualisiert oder kommt das erst in der nächsten Ausgabe ?
Da ich vorhabe, mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen, wäre das hilfreich 



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Netzteiltest auf Seite 74. In der Tabelle vom  BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W CM steht unten im Fazit ein Minuspunkt:
> (Sehr) leise mit aktiver Kühlung
> Sollte doch sicher ein Pluspunkt sein , oder?



Das Gleiche dachte ich mir auch. Wäre gut, wenn das aufgeklärt wird?!

Ansonsten eine tolle Ausgabe, wie jeher.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2015)

cHuuu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auf der Seite 31 steht im Artikel "Catalyst Omega 14.12: AMDs neuer "Wundertreiber"", dass der Grafik-Leistungsindex schnellst möglich aktualisiert wird. Ist der darüber stehende GPU-Leistungsindex schon aktualisiert oder kommt das erst in der nächsten Ausgabe ?
> Da ich vorhabe, mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen, wäre das hilfreich



Ahoi,

der 20 Karten umfassende Index oben basiert noch auf "alten" Treibern (Catalyst 14.9), daher die Info. Für die 03 haben wir bereits neue Messwerte in Vorbereitung (mit demselben Parcours, nur neuen Treibern).



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Netzteiltest auf Seite 74. In der Tabelle vom  BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W CM steht unten im Fazit ein Minuspunkt:
> 
> (Sehr) leise mit aktiver Kühlung
> 
> Sollte doch sicher ein Pluspunkt sein , oder?





cHuuu schrieb:


> Das Gleiche dachte ich mir auch. Wäre gut, wenn das aufgeklärt wird?!
> 
> Ansonsten eine tolle Ausgabe, wie jeher.



Das ist natürlich (leider) ein Bug. Klassiker.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FTTH (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Beim 400€-Rechner wäre ein Athlon X4 860K mit einer R7 250X deutlich schneller.


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 02/2015: Flüssig spielen mit 400-Euro-PC, Dauertest Core i7-5820K, Extreme Quality Gaming, DVD-Vollversion: Die Siedler 7*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Mit einem X4 860K hätte man leicht 20€ mehr für die Grafikkarte rausschinden können. Wenn man beim Board ganz puristisch veranlagt ist auch noch mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da noch kein Sammelthread besteht, kann der Thread nach der Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub mit dem Sammelthread zusammengefügt werden.


Done.



Rolk schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Mit einem X4 860K hätte man leicht 20€ mehr für die Grafikkarte rausschinden können. Wenn man beim Board ganz puristisch veranlagt ist auch noch mehr.



Der Prozessor allein kostete gestern allein jedenfalls nicht wesentlich weniger (~1 €) als der FX-4300, wenn wir unsere Preisemittlungs-Grundlagen zugrunde legen:
So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Der Prozessor allein kostete gestern allein jedenfalls nicht wesentlich weniger (~1 €) als der FX-4300, wenn wir unsere Preisemittlungs-Grundlagen zugrunde legen:
> So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online



Die Hauptersparnis kommt eher beim Mainboard. Sockel FM2+ hat in dieser Hinsicht in der Preisklasse unter 50 € bessere und auch mehr Angebote zu bieten, als AM3+. Außer natürlich man gibt sich mit einem Chipsatz aus dem Jahr 2009 zufrieden, der schon damals eine Billigvariante war. Man braucht nur einmal die Voreinstellung auf interne USB 3.0-Anschlüsse zu stellen, um zu merken, dass AM3+ dort nichts zu bieten hat, im Vergleich zu FM2+.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2015)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch „beim Prozessor allein“ …


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Januar 2015)

Könnte man beim kleineren PC nicht einfach auf 4GB Ram verzichten? Das Budget könnte man dann in die doppelte Grafikleistung investieren:
AMD Athlon X4 860K Black Edition, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (AD860KXBJABOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI A78-G41 PC Mate (7793-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kingston HyperX Savage rot DIMM 4GB, DDR3-2133, CL11 (HX321C11SR/4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11222-17-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/xilence-performance-a-series-430w-atx-2-3-sps-xp430-r5-xn030-a1140957.html
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-gh24nsb0-schwarz-gh24nsb0-auaa10b-a1019391.html?v=k
http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-n300-nse-300-kkn1-a943578.html?v=k
Und aus der Perspektive wäre der 400 Euro-PC eigentlich gar nicht mal so verkehrt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Januar 2015)

Weniger als 8 GiByte würde ich nicht verbauen, wenn es primär um Spiele geht. 4 GiByte sind okay für einen Office-PC oder auch HTPC, aber es gibt mittlerweile schließlich schon Spiele, die minimal 6 GiByte erfordern und es gibt wenige Dinge, die sich so extrem bemerkbar machen wie zu wenig RAM. (Das Thema "Wieviel GiByte brauchen PC-Spieler?" steht übrigens in diesem Thread zur Wahl für zukünftige Heft-Artikel.)

Wenn man beim Mainboard einige Mindestanforderungen hat (USB 3.0, SATA 6 Gb/s, VRM-Kühlung), dann liegt das Sparpotenzial beim Sockel FM2+ bei ~10-15 Euro. Für diesen Aufpreis erhält man in Form des FX-4300 die etwas flottere CPU und sofern man Interesse hat, die Plattform längere Zeit zu nutzen, kann man mit dem von uns ausgesuchten AM3+-Board zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zwei RAM-Riegel hinzustecken und eine schnellere CPUs bis zum FX-8370 verbauen. Wenn man auf USB 3.0 & Co. verzichten kann, schrumpft das Einsparpotenzial weiter zusammen. Auch für den Sockel AM3+ gibt es nämlich spartanisch ausgestattete Platinen ab 35 Euro (die sogar auch noch für einige FX-8xxx freigegeben sind).

 Für eine R7 250X mit 2 GiByte GDDR5 werden aktuell 95 Euro fällig, was 25 Euro Aufpreis gegenüber der Grafikkarte in unserer Konfiguration entspricht. Die Lösung wäre also klar über 400 Euro positioniert. (Der Umstand, dass unsere Konfiguration bei 405 Euro liegt, hat auch nur damit zu tun, dass die Preise kurz vor Abschluss des Artikels der Aktualität zuliebe erneut überprüft und angepasst wurden. Bei Artikelplanung war die Konfiguration etwas günstiger.) Aber wie jeder Leser des Artikels bestätigen kann, haben wir die Zusammenstellung als "Beispielkonfiguration" betitelt, nicht als "Die einzig wahre Konfiguration" o. ä. Es ist daher vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn jemand andere Schwerpunkte setzt oder mit dem zeitlichen Abstand von rund einem Monat aufgrund mancher Preisschwankungen nicht das identische System zusammenbauen würde. Genau deswegen stellt man doch seinen PC selbst zusammen.


----------



## CptAhnungslos (8. Januar 2015)

Wie so oft, ist das Heft schnell durch aber noch so viel Monat übrig bis zum nächsten 

Eine Anmerkung hätte ich zur getesteten CL Liquid Ultra. Im Fazit wird als Zubehör "-" angegeben, das ist so aber nicht richtig, es sei denn, es hätte sich im letzten halben Jahr etwas geändert.(auch im Text wird nichts erwähnt)
Die CL Liquid Ultra wird ausgeliefert mit einem Pinsel der das Auftragen erleichtert, einem "Kratzschwamm" oder wie man das bezeichnen möchte, um alte Rückstände leichter zu entfernen und ein Alkohol getränktes Tuch für finale Reinigung.
Somit ist für mich die CL Liquid Ultra nicht nur ein echt gutes Flüssig Metall, sondern bietet für mich ein gutes Rundum-Sorglos-Paket.


----------



## LennoxBLN (8. Januar 2015)

Hab das Heft ebenfalls wieder schnell gelesen und war super.

Nur hatte ich mich besonders auf den angekündigten Dauertest vom E3-1231 gefreut.
War etwas verwundert, ihn doch nicht lesen zu können!
Wird er mit der Ausgabe 03/2015 nachgeholt?
Mich würde es freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2015*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Netzteiltest auf Seite 74. In der Tabelle vom BeQuiet Straight Power 10 700W CM steht unten im Fazit ein Minuspunkt:
> 
> (Sehr) leise mit aktiver Kühlung
> 
> ...



Das sollte es


----------



## Birbus (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2015*

Die Ausgabe hat mich mal wieder Positiv überrascht  Die Beispielkonfis für die PCs waren sinnvoll was nicht immer so ist (pcgh PCs xD) und der netzteil test war super


----------



## wolflux (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2015*

Als 5820K Besitzer bedanke ich mich für die Tabelle/Werte auf Seite 26 bei (tl). Damit kann man sich mit dem eigenen System identifizieren.
   Tom Loske 
MfG.wolflux
☺

**************************
Auch der Bericht ab Seite 90  über die Großformat Radiatoren ist sehr, sehr interessant (tv),und es ist wirklich traurig das man bei Magicool billige Plastik-Verschlussstopfen wählt denn  irgendwie leidet eh die etwas langweilige Optik der Schwarzen Metallkühler. Bin auch mal gespannt wann die Hersteller mal darauf kommen andere Farben passender zu den Mainboards zu produzieren. Vielleicht kommt da irgendwann ein Anreiz? Wenn ich überlege das meine Wakü fast genauso viel gekostet hat wie der Gigant 3360 finde ich es noch im akzeptabelen PL.-Bereich.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen,  daß die Optik selbst für den Wohnzimmerbereich gut aussieht. 
 Torsten Vogel
MfG.
wolflux☺


----------



## MDJ (10. Januar 2015)

Ich fand den Test mit den Wärmeleitpasten sehr interessant 
Mich hat nur gewundert, dass die "DC1" von BeQuiet nicht dabei war, da sie ja auch recht umgänglich ist. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ihr die schon in einer anderen Ausgabe hattet und ich habs nur vergessen 
Mit dem Rießen-Radiator hattet ihr sicherlich euren Spaß


----------



## Ion (10. Januar 2015)

Dann will ich nun auch mal meinen Senf abgeben, manches wurde vielleicht schon genannt, ich habe jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag gelesen:

*5820K Special*

Es wurde auch Zeit das du dieser interessanten CPU ein Test dieser Art erfolgt. Vier verschiedene Blickwinkel lassen auch den Leser die CPU besser kennenlernen.

Thorsten macht den Anfang im Heft und tatsächlich liest es sich so, als wäre dies wirklich nicht die richtig CPU für dich. Die Aussage "Toller Prozessor - aber wo sind die Spiele?" halte ich aber für deplaziert, weil Raff nur 1 Seite weiter sechs Spiele zeigt wo die CPU deutlich an anderen vorbei zieht. 
Nichts desto trotz ist das aber eine Sichtweise die vielleicht viele andere teilen, immerhin muss der Rechner auf einen zugeschnitten sein, sonst verschwendet man womöglich viel Geld.

Ich finde es von dir, Raff, super das du selbst bei dieser stromhungrigen CPU auf die Effizienz eingehst. Denn je höher die Rohleistung ist, desto mehr Spaß macht das ganze ja. Alles was ich überhaupt über Undervolting und Effizienz bei Hardware weiß kommt aus eurer Redaktion. Übertakten kann inzwischen jeder, doch jede kleinste Spannung auf den besten und kleinsten Wert zu trimmen erfordert mehr Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl.

Phil, du gehst auf Mantle ein, auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Es ist beeindruckend wie schnell deine alte CPU (i7-920) mit Mantle bei aktuellen Spielen rechnet. Ich habe mich beim lesen desöfteren gefragt: Wie würden aktuelle Benchmarks aussehen wenn Mantle Standard wäre? Stellt euch das mal vor, wenn jedes Spiel Mantle unterstützen würde, dann wäre die CPU-Entwicklung sicher anders verlaufen. 

Raff´s Artikel über Extreme Qualität in Spielen ist aller erste Sahne, ich brauche da nicht weiter ins Detail zu gehen. So was könnte ich den ganzen Tag lesen 

Beim Netzteile-Test ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Das Seasonic NT wurde im Text als Multi Rail angegeben, in der Tabelle aber als Single Rail.

Beim Samsung SSD Test verbraucht das 250GB Modell mehr Strom als 500GB Modell - sollte es nicht eigentlich anders herum sein? Es sind nur 0.2W, mir geht es da eher ums Prinzip.


Zum Schluss noch genrell zum Heft:
Es ist mal wieder eine der Ausgaben die sich einfach gut lesen lassen. Ich kann das nicht richtig erklären, aber die Ausgabe davor z. B. war "schwerer" zu lesen als die aktuelle. Es wirkt wie aus einem Guss, die Themenwahl ist sehr gut und die Texte lesen sich ausgezeichnet.


Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Heft


----------



## quizzmaster (10. Januar 2015)

Ich lese das Heft noch nicht sehr lange und habe schon einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ich habe ziemlich Probleme in euren FPS-Verlaufs-Diagrammen dunkel lila und schwarz auseinander zu halten, da beide Farben gedruckt sehr ähnlich aussehen. Hier fände ich es besser, wenn ihr leichter differenzierbare Farben nutzen könntet, damit für uns Leser die einzelnen Verläufe besser auseinander zu halten sind.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Januar 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Beim Netzteile-Test ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> Das Seasonic NT wurde im Text als Multi Rail angegeben, in der Tabelle aber als Single Rail.


Seasonics Kommunikation der +12-Volt-Leitungen ist sehr verwirrend, selbst für interessierte Enthusiasten. Seasonic gibt an, dass das Netztei nur eine +12-Volt-Schiene hätte. Dies trifft aber definitiv nicht zu, es sind mehrere getrennt gesicherte Schienen vorhanden. Der Hersteller setzt die Auslöseschwellen für den Überstromschutz höher an, womit sich das Netzteil dann bezüglich der sinnvollen Zuordnung der +12V-Schienen zu den Kabeln wie ein Single Rail verhält. Kurz: Es gibt keine Probleme mit der Zuordnung, das Netzteil verhält sich eher wie Single Rail, auch wenn es technisch Multi Rail ist. In der zusammenfassenden Tabelle steht daher Single Rail, im Fließtext gibt es mehr Details.

Was kann passieren, wenn die Zuordnung nicht passt? Die Leistung wäre von realen Systeme nicht abrufbar. Hat ein 500W-NT beispielsweise zwei Schienen zu 21A und versorgt die zweite davon exklusiv den Prozessor, sind 248 Watt nur für diesen reserviert und können nicht von anderen Komponenten genutzt werden. Dank sparsamer, aber flotter Prozessoren sind real dann eher 380 Watt möglich, obwohl 500 beworben werden. Solche Designfehler müssten wir massiv abwerten - und ja, solche Konstruktionen kommen tatsächlich auf den Markt!

Ich hoffe, ich habe den doch etwas komplexen Sachverhalt jetzt zumindest ansatzweise klargemacht.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (11. Januar 2015)

Lieber Raffael Vötter, ich schätze Ihre kompetenten Artikel sehr, zumal Sie, wie ich, auch auf eine hohe Bildqualität zulasten der FPS setzen. Nicht zuletzt haben Sie sich immer für treiberbasiertes Downsampling stark gemacht, allein dafür muss ich Ihnen danken.

Sie ahnen es, es kommt ein Aber. Aaaber! Wenn Sie noch einmal "Drehkraft" zur Benennung der Anzahl von Umdrehungen von Lüftern verwenden, wie auf Seite 30 wieder geschehen, beiße ich ein Stück Holz aus meiner Schreibtischplatte! Wahlweise komme ich zu Ihnen in die Redaktion und beiße Sie. Natürlich nicht.

Dass die korrekte physikalische Größe "Drehzahl" oder auch "Drehfrequenz" heißt, wissen Sie bestimmt auch ohne mein Gemecker. Isaak Newton hat die Kraft schon 1687 eindeutig definiert und die hat mit Drehungen rein gar nichts zu tun. In einem Fachmagazin sollten die Redakteure meiner Meinung nach auch mit den richtigen Fachbegriffen arbeiten und keine Fantasiebezeichnungen erfinden, die noch dazu physikalisch unsinnig sind.

Ungeachtet dessen freue ich mich auch weiterhin auf Ihre Artikel, wenn möglich in Zukunft ohne Drehkraft.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab's zur Kenntnis genommen und werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit beherzigen. Rückfälle sind aber nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Januar 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Auch der Bericht ab Seite 90  über die Großformat Radiatoren ist sehr, sehr interessant (tv),und es ist wirklich traurig das man bei Magicool billige Plastik-Verschlussstopfen wählt denn  irgendwie leidet eh die etwas langweilige Optik der Schwarzen Metallkühler. Bin auch mal gespannt wann die Hersteller mal darauf kommen andere Farben passender zu den Mainboards zu produzieren. Vielleicht kommt da irgendwann ein Anreiz? Wenn ich überlege das meine Wakü fast genauso viel gekostet hat wie der Gigant 3360 finde ich es noch im akzeptabelen PL.-Bereich.
> Man darf auch nicht vergessen,  daß die Optik selbst für den Wohnzimmerbereich gut aussieht.
> Torsten Vogel
> MfG.
> wolflux☺



Es gibt vereinzelt weiße Radiatoren, Watercool hat Modelle mit poliertem Edelstahlrahmen im Angebot und bei Aquacomputers AMS kann man farbige Seitenteile einzeln erwerben. Aber die letzte Baureihe, bei der ein Hersteller zeitweilig die ganze Produktpalette mit verschiedenen Lackierungen angeboten hat, dürfte Hardwarelabs zweite Black-Ice-Generation gewesen sein. Auch da hat man aber so gut wie nie ein blaues/rotes/silbernes Exemplar im Einsatz gesehen. Entsprechend gering ist der Anreiz für die Hersteller, einen zweiten Anlauf zu starten. Mit Ausnahme der beiden Eingangs genannten Oberklasse-Marken werden meines Wissens auch alle Radiatoren in Asien endgefertigt. Es ist für die Anbieter also schwer, kurzfristig oder in geringen Stückzahlen abgewandelte Varianten auf den Markt zu bringen.




Ion schrieb:


> Dann will ich nun auch mal meinen Senf abgeben, manches wurde vielleicht schon genannt, ich habe jetzt nicht jeden Beitrag gelesen:
> 
> *5820K Special*
> 
> ...



Unfairer Vorteil für die Leser:
Ich hatte keine PCGH 02/2015 neben mir liegen, als ich getestet habe 
Ein besserer Bezugspunkt sind aber die Testergebnisse von Phil. Raff hat sich ganz auf das Potential der CPU konzentriert und in 720p getestet. Da interessieren mich Unterschiede ehrlich gesagt wenig – das Fazit "GPU-limitiert" wäre gleich geblieben. Mit einem Battlefiel 4 MP oder Assassins Creed Unity wäre mein alter Yorkfield sicherlich hoffnungslos überfordert gewesen, aber diese DRM-Schlachtschiffe zählen mich offensichtlich nicht zu ihrer Zielgruppe.


----------



## alalcoolj (15. Januar 2015)

Tom, in den Tabellen auf S. 26 müsst's MHz anstatt Hz heißen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (15. Januar 2015)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Tom, in den Tabellen auf S. 26 müsst's MHz anstatt Hz heißen.



Nein. Die Karte taktet tatsächlich so niedrig... äh...

Du hast natürlich recht. Danke


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. Januar 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Nein. Die Karte taktet tatsächlich so niedrig... äh...
> 
> Du hast natürlich recht. Danke



Da musste ich jetzt grinsen.  Aber, hey, nur wer nicht arbeitet macht keine Fehler.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Apokh (16. Januar 2015)

Den 400 Euro Rechner Artikel fand ich auch sehr interessant. Wobei ich es in dieser Ausgabe gut gefunden hätte wenn Sie abseits davon auch gleich noch ein paar Tests bzw. Auflistungen von günstigen Gehäusen bis 40 Euro wie z.B. den Bitfenix Comrade, CPU-Kühlern etc.  gemacht hätten. Interessierte an möglichst günstigen PC's hätten es so leichter gehabt das vorhandene etwas moifizieren zu  können.


----------



## rookyrook (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

bei dem aktuellen PCGH Multi-Monitoring Artikel in 02/15 finde ich es irgendwie schade, dass irgendwie nur der Energieverbrauch erwähnt wird. Mich interessiert eher, ob eine einzelne leistungsstarke Grafikkarte mit 3 Monitoren im Windowsbetrieb, sowie beim Spielen ausreicht. Damit meine ich auch keine ULTRA-High Settings. Ich habe derzeit ein 2x R280X CF System und bin vorher nur mit einer R280X und den 3 Monitoren ausgekommen. (battlefield 3/4) 

Klar, ich konnte ein paar Settings auf Ultra stellen, aber würde eine GTX970 nicht auch langen?


----------



## XeT (19. Januar 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu Coretemp 1.0 rc6. Funktioniert das durch einen Trick bei Windows 8.1? 
Bei mir stürzt alles nur ab. Google hilft mir da auch nicht weiter. Wenn dem so wäre, fände ich es gut, wenn ihr auf die nächsten DVD noch rc4 packen könntet.


----------



## Stefan077 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ich war in Zeiten von Pentium 4 mit 2Ghz und AMD XP regelmässiger Leser eurer Zeitschrift. War "Hardwaremässig" Top Fit.Aber irgendwann ging das Interesse PC mangels Zeit (Familie etc) und es kam die Notebook/Tablett/Handy/Konsolen Zeit. Nach dem tot des Laptops suchte ich Ersatz in Form eines Desktop Office PC. Es musste wieder ein richtiger Computer her. 

PCGH war mir immer im Hinterkopf geblieben. Somit wurde ich hier User im Forum um Aktiv zu werden. Ich suchte eine Kaufberatung für meinen neuen Desktop. Aus dem Office PC wurde dann ein Low-Budget Spiele PC. 

Da ich auch mal wieder Lust auf das Magazin hatte, ging ich in den Laden. Und da war sie, Titel: "400€ Spiele PC". Habe mir sie sofort mitgenommen und war erst einmal ein wenig verwundert, da die 400€ Spiele konfig. total anders war, als hier im Forum empfohlen... Ich bekam (fast) immer nur Intel empfohlen. Von AMD redet heute (leider) kaum noch einer... Wobei Preis/Leistung passt.

Aber egal. Euer 400€ Artikel kam halt ein wenig zu spät.   Wobei Ihr ja schreibt das es nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten sei. Nur denke ich, das ihr schon so ziemlich das max. rausgeholt habt.

Auch der Vergleich im Artikel, das eine 45€ R7 240 sich von einer APU nicht absetzen kann fand ich super. Für mich unvorstellbar, da es "früher" nichts schlechteres als Onboardgrafik gab... Aber so ändern sich die Zeiten. Aber um wieder Fit zu werden, werde ich nun wieder regelmässiger Leser eurer super Zeitung! Weiter so!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## burnzo (21. Januar 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Coretemp 1.0 rc6. Funktioniert das durch einen Trick bei Windows 8.1?



Es gibt einen inoffiziellen RC7, der funktioniert bei mir unter Windows 8.1 einwandfrei.


----------



## metalstore (27. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, auf S. 53 im Top 20 CPU-Index ist euch noch ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen: der AMD FX-9590 (viertletzter Rang) hat einen Grundtakt von 4,7GHz (und nicht 3,2GHz) und kann mit seinen vier Modulen 8 Threads gleichzeitig abarbeiten (und nicht nur vier) 
ist das irgendwie mit in die Wertung eingeflossen?
Gruß
metalstore


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, da ist etwas verrutscht. Und blöderweise auch in der kommenden 03er-Ausgabe. Für die 04 habe ich das Excel aber gerade korrigiert.  

Aber keine Sorge, wir werten die Leistung, nicht Taktraten oder Cache-Größen (die bestimmen ja letztlich die Leistung)

Danke, dass du unser Heft so aufmerksam liest!!


----------



## metalstore (29. Januar 2015)

Schön, dass ich helfen konnte 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das hierher gehört, falls nicht, dann frag ich mal an anderer Stelle nach: ich hab jetzt unter anderem das Digitalabo, ist es da normal, dass wenn man zoomt, es unschärfer wird (also nicht wie z.B. Bei einer PDF)?


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2015)

Ich bin gerade über den Artikel mit den Multi-Monitor Messungen gestolpert...

Ich hab mich bei der GTX570 doch sehr gewundert... wenn der Unterschied minimal ist warum brauchst du denn dann noch den MultiDisplaySaver  Ist das ein Treiberfeature an mir vorbeigegangen...

Also eben mal das Energiemessgerät in die Leitung gehängt und nachgemessen...

Vorab mein Sys:
i7-2600k OC
GTX580 mit 3GiB mit 347.52 Treiber


```
2 Monitore mit Saver: 62W
2 Monitore ohne Saver: 125W
1 Monitor ohne Saver: 62W
```

Wie man sieht zeigt meine GTX580 ein ganz anderes Verhalten als die GTX570 im Test.

Woher kommt das?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Februar 2015)

Meinst du die "Multi Display Power Saver"-Funktion des Nvidia Inspectors? Das, was dein Rechner macht, sieht nach dem gewollten Verhalten aus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DOcean (22. Februar 2015)

ja genau den mein ich

In der Zeitschrift steht aber das Single oder Dual Screen bei der GTX570 keinen Unterschied macht (von der Leistungsaufnahme her)

Bei mir macht Single oder Dual sehr wohl einen Unterschied auch *ohne* Tool!


----------



## DOcean (6. März 2015)

*push*

ich warte immer noch...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. März 2015)

Ich fürchte, das können wir jetzt nur schwer nachstellen, ein paar Testsysteme und Monitore sind schon wieder zerlegt oder zurückgeschickt. Ich würde aber auch darauf tippen, dass der bei unserem Test angeschlossene Monitor ein abweichendes Verhalten provoziert hat, als man es erwarten würde. Normal (und bei früheren Tests auch von uns festgestellt) ist, was dein PC macht: Moderater Verbrauch mit einem LCD, hoher Verbrauch mit zweien und viel Sparpotenzial durch den Multi-Display Power Saver.

MfG,
Raff


----------

